# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  سياسة طلب العلم من كلام أهل العلم من كتاب  للشيخ أبوعمروصالح العصيمي

## نومس القصيمي

سياسة طلب العلم من كلام أهل العلم أولاً : سياسة طلب العلم بالقراءة على المشايخ1-   الكتب التي تقرأ على المشايخ هي ما جاء في مدارج التأصيل لتحصيل العلم الأصيل للشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي و هي كما يلي : 

العقيدة :ثلاثة الأصول -القواعد الأربع -التوحيد -كشف الشبهات -نواقض الإسلام -نظم القواعد المثلى -لمعة الإعتقاد -الواسطية -الحموية -الطحاوية -التدمرية -النونية
الفقه :أحكام الصلاة -شروط الصلاة -آداب المشي -أخصر المختصرات -الإجماع -دليل الطالب -الحسبة -زاد المستقنع - السياسة الشرعية -أحكام أهل الذمة -الإقناع -منتهى الإرادات -بداية المجتهد
الحديث :الأربعين النووية -عمدة الأحكام -بلوغ المرام -كشف الخفاء -قنعة الأريب -رياض الصالحين-الجامع الصغير -جامع الأصول-مجمع الزوائد -صحيح البخاري -صحيح مسلم -سنن أبي داود -سنن الترمذي -سنن النسائي -سنن ابن ماجه -موطأ مالك -سنن الدارمي -مسند أحمد -سنن البيهقي الكبرى
التفسير :مشتركات القرآن -تحفة الأريب -كلمات القرآن -وجوه القرآن-التفسير الوجيز -تفسير الطبري-الجامع للقرطبي
النحو :الآجرومية لابن آجروم الصنهاجي-قطر الندى للعلامة ابن هشام -شذور الذهب في معرفة كلام العرب للعلامة ابن هشام -ألفية ابن مالك للعلامة الكبير محمد بن مالك -احمرار الألفية للعلامة المختار بن بونا -مغني اللبيب للعلامة ابن هشام
الأصول :الورقات لأبي المعالي الجويني -رفع الملام لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -مرتقى الوصول للعلامة ابن عاصم الغرناطي -مراقي السعود للعلامة عبد الله العلوي -الكوكب الساطع للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي الموافقات للعلامة الشاطبي أو نظمه لماء العينين الشنقيطي المصطلح :الموقظة للحافظ أبي عبد الله الذهبي -نخبة الفكر للحافظ ابن حجر -ألفية العراقي للحافظ عبد الرحيم العراقي -ألفية السيوطي للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي
القواعد الفقهية :منظومة القواعد الفقهية للعلامة ابن سعدي -نظم الأصول و القواعد للعلامة ابن عثيمين -الفرائد البهية للشيخ أبي بكر الأهدل -تحرير القواعد و تقرير الفوائد للحافظ ابن رجب
المقاصد :تبصرة القاصد في علم المقاصد لصالح العصيمي -إتحاف القاصد للشيخ محمد بن سعد اليوبي -علم المقاصد للشيخ عبد الرحمن الربيعة
الرقائق و الأذكار :نونية ابن سعدي -ميمية ابن القيم -الكلم الطيب لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -الكبائر لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب -الأذكار للحافظ النووي -مدارج السالكين للحافظ ابن القيم


اللغة :الورد المقطوف للعلامة حافظ الحكمي -كفاية المتحفظ للعلامة ابن الأجدابي -فرائد الترصيف للعلامة عبد الهادي الأبياري -الفصيح للعلامة اللغوي ثعلب أو نظمه -الإعلام للعلامة ابن مالك -المزهر للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي أو نظمه لماء العينين الشنقيطي -مقاييس اللغة للعلامة ابن فارس
الصرف :نيل المنى في نظم متن البنا للشيخ عبد الله الكوهجي -لامية الأفعال للعلامة ابن مالك و زوائدها للعلامة الحسن بن زين
البلاغة :دروس البلاغة الكبرى لمجموعة من علماء الأزهر -الجوهر المكنون للشيخ عبد الرحمن الأخضري -لآلئ التبيان للأستاذ حسن بن عبد الرزاق
أصول التفسير و قواعده :رسالة في أصول التفسير للعلامة ابن عثيمين -مقدمة أصول التفسير لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -القواعد الحسان في تفسير القرآن للعلامة ابن سعدي
علوم القرآن :الزمزمية للعلامة عبد العزيز الزمزمي -البرهان للعلامة الزركشي -الإتقان للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي
السيرة :المختصر الصغير في سيرة الرسول للعلامة ابن جماعة الكناني -ألفية السيرة للحافظ عبد الرحيم العراقي -نظم الغزوات للشيخ البدوي الشنقيطي -نظم السرايا للشيخ محمد فال الشنقيطي -الشمائل للحافظ أبي عيسى الترمذي -زاد المعاد للحافظ ابن القيمالآداب :نظم حلية طالب العلم للشيخ سطان السبهان -فصول الآداب للعلامة الألمعي أبي الوفاء ابن عقيل -منظومة الآداب للفقيه المرداوي -الأدب المفرد لأمير المؤمنين في الحديث محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري
الفرائض :التحفة السنية في أحوال الورثة الأربعينية للشيخ حسن المشاط -البرهانية للشيخ البرهاني -الرحبية للفقيه الفرضي محمد بن علي الرحبي 
الأدب :حديقة ابن الونان للأديب المتفنن ابن الونان -مقامات الحريري للعلامة اللغوي أبي محمد القاسم الحريري -مجمع الأمثال للعلامة أبي الفضل الميداني
الشعر :بانت سعاد للصحابي الجليل كعب بن زهير رضي الله عنه -لامية العرب للشنفرى -لامية العجم للطغرائي -المعلقات لشعرائها العشر المعروفين -الحماسة للشاعر الحاذق أبي تمامأصول النحو و قواعده :الإعراب عن قواعد الإعراب للعلامة ابن هشام -الاقتراح للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي
الاشتقاق :لمعة الاشتقاق للعلامة السبكي الأب -العلم الخفاق في علم الاشتقاق للعلامة صديق حسن خان -الاشتقاق للأستاذ عبد الله أمين
التجويد :تحفة الأطفال للشيخ سليمان الجمزوري -الجزرية للحافظ ابن الجزري -لآلئ البيان للعلامة إبراهيم السمنودي
أصول القراءات :الإضاءة في أصول القراءة للعلامة علي الضباع -الضوابط و الإشارات في أجزاء علم القراءات للحافظ البقاعي
القراءات :الشاطبية للعلامة أبي القاسم الشاطبي -الدرة للعلامة ابن الجزري -الطيبة للعلامة ابن الجزري -الفوائد المعتبرة للعلامة المتولي
الجرح و التعديل :الرفع و التكميل للعلامة عبد الحي اللكنوي -مباحث في الجرح و التعديل للشيخ قاسم علي سعد -شفاء العليل للشيخ مصطفى بن إسماعيل -التأصيل 2 – 3 للعلامة بكر أبو زيد
التخريج :التأصيل 1 -التخريج للشيخ محمد بن عمر بازمول -التخريج النظري للشيخ دخيل اللحيدان -طرق تخريج الحديث للشيخ سعد الحميد -نصب الراية للحافظ الزيلعي -التلخيص الحبير
الرجال :طبقات المكثرين من الرواة للشيخ عادل الزرقي -المشهور من أسانيد الحديث للشيخ عادل الزرقي -تعريف أهل التقديس للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني -الكواكب النيرات للشيخ ابن الكيال -تحفة التحصيل للحافظ أبي زرعة العراقي -التقريب للحافظ ابن حجر للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني
العلل :علل الترمذي الصغير -علل ابن أبي حاتم
آداب البحث و المناظرة ( الجدل  ) :الرسالة الولدية لطاش كبري زاده
الرسم ( الإملاء ) : رسالة الإملاء للعلامة محمد عبد السلام هارون
رسم القرآن :كشف العمى و الرين عن رسم مصحف عثمان ذي النورين للشيخ محمد العاقب الجكني -مورد الظمآن للعلامة الخراز
عد القرآن :الفرائد الحسان في عد آي القرآن للشيخ عبد الفتاح القاضي-ناظمة الزهر للعلامة أبي القاسم الشاطبي
فنون الشعر :معيار اللآلئ للأستاذ حسن بن عبد الرزاق -خاتمة ميزان الذهب للشيخ أحمد الهاشمي
الفرق :مقالات الإسلاميين للعلامة أبي الحسن الأشعري -الملل و النحل للعلامة أبي الفتح الشهرستاني
الفلك :منازل القمر للشيخ خليفة بن نبهان -اليواقيت للشيخ محمد الشاطري
الفلسفة :المقولات العشر للسجاعي
المنطق :السلم المنورق للأخضري
الوضع :الرسالة العضدية لعضد الدين الأيجي
النسب :القصد و الأمم للحافظ أبي عمر ابن عبد البر -الإنباه للحافظ أبي عمر ابن عبد البر -عمود النسب للشيخ البدوي الشنقيطي
التأريخ :جمل التأريخ للحافظ ابن حزم -نظم الدول للوزير لسان الدين ابن الخطيب -مقدمة ابن خلدون للعلامة المؤرخ عبد الرحمن بن خلدون -الكامل للمؤرخ الكبير ابن الأثير -البداية و النهاية للحافظ ابن كثير -أشراط الساعة للشيخ يوسف الوابل -الفتن و الملاحم لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب
السير :شرح بديعة البيان للحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي -سير أعلام النبلاء للحافظ الذهبي -ذيله للعلامة تقي الدين الفاسي 





2-   تقرأ الكتب على الطبقة العليا من علماء البلد و هم طبقة طلاب الشيخ محمد ابن إبراهيم و الشيخ عبد الرحمن السعدي و الشيخ عبد الله العنقري و الشيخ سليمان ابن حمدان و قد تم اختيار العلماء التالية أسماؤهم و إلغاء أسماء من توفوا رحمهم الله :

الفقيه عبد الله بن عقيل   
الفقيه عبد الرحمن البراك
الفقيه صالح الفوزان
الفقيه عبد الرحمن العمر  
الفقيه صالح اللحيدان  
الفقيه عبد الله الغنيمان  
الفقيه عبد الرحمن العياف 
الفقيه عبد العزيز الراجحي 
المحدث عبد المحسن العباد  
المحدث عبد الوكيل الهاشمي 
المحدث عبد العزيز الزهراني
الأديب ناصر الطريم  
الأديب محمد المفدى


ثانياً : سياسة طلب العلم بالحفظ
1-                  الكتب التي تحفظ هي مما جاء في ترتيب المحفوظات للشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي كما يلي : 
البرنامج التأسيسي:
القرآن -ثلاثة الأصول و أدلتها لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب -القواعد الأربع لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب -الأربعين في مباني الإسلام و قواعد الدين للحافظ النووي-العقيدة الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الحفيد -كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب -كشف الشبهات لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب -منظومة القواعد الفقهية للعلامة عبد الرحمن بن سعدي -تسهيل الطرقات لنظم الورقات للفقيه يحيى العمريطي أو الأصل -نظم الآجرومية للشيخ عبيد ربه الشنقيطي أو الأصل -الباحث في أحكام المواريث المعروفة بالرحبية للشيخ للفقيه الفرضي محمد بن علي الرحبي -نظم نخبة الفكر للحافظ محمد بن محمد الشمني أو الأصل -العمدة و بلوغ المرام -دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب للفقيه مرعي بن يوسف الكرمي أو زاد المستقنع للشيخ الفقيه موسى بن أحمد الحجاوي 

البرنامج التكميلي - مسار القرآن الكريم و قراءاته و تجويده: 

تحفة الأطفال للشيخ سليمان الجمزوري -منظومة رسم القرآن على رواية حفص للشيخ أحمد الحلواني -المقدمة الجزرية للعلامة ابن الجزري -الشاطبية للعلامة أبي القاسم الشاطبي -الدرة المضية للعلامة ابن الجزري -دواعي المسرة في الأوجه العشرية المحررة للعلامة إبراهيم السمنودي -طيبة النشر للعلامة ابن الجزري -تنقيح فتح الكريم في أوجه القرآن العظيم للعلامة أحمد الزيات -الفوائد المعتبرة في القراءات الزائدة على العشرة للعلامة محمد المتولي -الفرائد الحسان في عد آي القرآن للشيخ عبد الفتاح القاضي -مورد الظمآن للعلامة الخراز و ذيله للعلامة ابن عاشر 

البرنامج التكميلي -  مسار السنة  :
رياض الصالحين -زوائد البخاري على مسلم -زوائد مسلم على البخاري -الجامع للمتفق عليه -زوائد أبي داود على الصحيحين -زوائد الترمذي على الصحيحين و أبي داود-زوائد النسائي على الصحيحين و أبي داود و الترمذي -زوائد ابن ماجة على الخمسة 



البرنامج التكميلي - مسار المتون :

إتحاف القاصد بنظم أحكام و قواعد المقاصد للشيخ محمد سعد اليوبي -المجرد البياني من نظم عوامل الجرجاني للعلامة ابن سند -نظم مشتركات القرآن للعلامة عبد الهادي الأبياري -نيل المنى بنظم متن البنا للشيخ عبد الله الكوهجي -منظومة القواعد و الأصول للعلامة ابن عثيمين -منظومة التفسير للشيخ عبد العزيز الزمزمي -سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول للعلامة حافظ الحكمي -لامية الأفعال للعلامة محمد بن مالك و زوائدها للعلامة الحسن بن زين-الجوهر المكنون في صدف الثلاثة الفنون للشيخ عبد الرحمن الأخضري -معيار اللآلئ للأستاذ حسن بن عبد الرزاق -التيسير المجلى نظم القواعد المثلى للشيخ سلطان السبهان مع زيادات العلامة ابن عثيمين -نظم قواعد الإعراب للشيخ محمد بن عبد الله -النظم الحبير في أصول التفسير للشيخ سعود الشريم -مرتقى الوصول إلى علم الأصول للعلامة ابن عاصم الغرناطي -ألفية مصطلح الحديث المسماة التذكرة و التبصرة للحافظ عبد الرحيم العراقي -ألفية النحو المسماة بالخلاصة للعلامة الكبير محمد بن مالك -الورد المقطوف من الوسيلة في معاني الحروف للعلامة حافظ الحكمي -الفرائد البهية في القواعد الفقهية للشيخ أبي بكر الأهدل -لآلئ التبيان في المعاني و البديع و البيان للأستاذ حسن بن عبد الرزاق -ألفية السيرة للحافظ عبد الرحيم العراقي -السبل السوية لفقه السنن المروية للعلامة حافظ الحكمي -منظومة الآداب للفقيه المرداوي الحنبلي -عمود النسب للشيخ البدوي الشنقيطي -نظم الموافقات للعلامة ماء العينين الشنقيطي -رقم الحلل في تاريخ الدول للوزير لسان الدين ابن الخطيب -التيسير العجيب في تفسير الغريب للعلامة ابن المنير الإسكندري 

البرنامج التكميلي - مسار اللغة و الأدب : 

مثلث قطرب -قصيدة بانت سعاد لكعب بن زهير رضي الله عنه -حديقة ابن الونان و تسمى القصيدة الشمقمقية -المعلقات العشر لشعرائها العشرة المعروفين -لامية العرب للشنفرى -لامية العجم للطغرائي -مقصورة ابن دريد -موطأة الفصيح للشيخ مالك بن المرحل - فرائد الترصيف للعلامة عبد الهادي الأبياري -ثمار المزهر للعلامة ماء العينين الشنقيطي
ثالثاً : سياسة حفظ القرآن و فهمه
يعتمد في حفظه على برنامج الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان و هو ما يلي : 

تحديد آيات الموضوع يستعان بالمصاحف الهندية التي تضع علامة م على الموضوع        معاني المفردات يرجع فيه إلى مفردات غريب القران للراغب الأصفهاني
معرفة سبب النزول يرجع فيه إلى كتاب لباب النقول في أسباب النزول للسيوطي
معرفة الناسخ والمنسوخ يرجع فيه كتاب الناسخ والمنسوخ لابن النحاس
معرفة المتشابه اللفظي و فيه كتاب اسمه دليل الآيات المتشبهات
معرفة المتشابه المعنوي يستعان بكتب المتشابه المعنوي مثل دفع إيهام الاضطراب 
معرفة معاني الجمل حسب علامات الوقف هناك علامات في المصحف و بتفسير ابن جرير 
معرف العلاقة بين هذا الجمل يستعان بكتب المناسبة مثل نظم الدرر 
معرفة المعنى العام لآيات الموضوع يستعان ببعض التفاسير مثل تفسير السعدي 
معرفة الأحكام التي تؤخذ من هذه الآيات يستعان ببعض التفاسير مثل أحكام القرآن لابن العربي و القرطبي 
بعد هذه المراحل العشر يبدأ في حفظ الآيات 
رابعاً : سياسة حفظ السنة و فهمها
يعتمد في حفظها على برنامج الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان و هو كما يلي : 

معرفة مشكل الحديث من جهة الرجال 
معرفة مشكل الحديث من جهة السند 
معرفة رواية الحديث وسلامة لفظه من العلة والشذوذ 
معرفة ما يتعلق به من جهة الدراية ( الدلالة الأصلية  ( 
معرفة ناسخ الحديث و منسوخه يستعان بكتاب الاعتبار في الناسخ و المنسوخ من الآثار 
معرفة مشكل الحديث ( المتن ( يستعان بكتاب مشكل الآثار و تأويل مشكل الحديث 
معرفة فقه الحديث يستعان بالإحكام شرح عمدة الأحكام و شرح البخاري لابن بطال  و عمدة القاري في شرح صحيح البخاري و طرح التثريب شرح كتاب التقريب 
ثم يحفظ الحديث 

خامساً : سياسة حفظ و فهم مسائل العقيدة الفقه يعتمد في مراجعة مسائل الفقه برنامج الشيخ عبد الله بن غديان : 
معرفة المسائل التي نقل فيها الإجماع 
معرفة المسائل التي نقل فيها اتفاق الجمهور 
معرفة ما اتفق عليه الأئمة الأربعة 
معرفة ما اختلفوا فيه
ثم يفهم الخلاف و الأقوال

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للرفع 
عظيمة جدا بارك الله فيكم

----------

